

Ask HN: T-Shirt Printing API? - leoh

Hi!<p>I am looking for a T-Shirt printer with a good API. Ideally, I&#x27;d like to have them store my payment information. I&#x27;d like to be able to submit orders—a size, a digital image, and possible a shipment address—via an API.<p>Any ideas? I&#x27;m looking at Printful (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theprintful.com&#x2F;dashboard&#x2F;default&#x2F;intro) and they look interesting.<p>Thanks!
======
pcharles
[https://www.merchify.com/](https://www.merchify.com/)

------
dangrossman
[https://www.shirts.io/](https://www.shirts.io/)

